# Wrestling personal roots



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

So I've been looking for a farm to help on. I believe I may have found one in PA.

As we begin to talk I hesitate just a pinch. Where I reside I would leave behind, it will never be what I want. In the area however I'm starting to realize the other roots I have laid down. I am a Freemason, I love my lodge. Some of my masonic brothers have fast become the best friends I've ever had in my life and I love them dearly. I have been trying to get more involved in the community and it is just starting to come to be. I go to a training class for the United Way on Monday. Halloween day I meet with a high up county official to become better informed about the area and where it needs help to make a difference.

In my frustration and desire to live the self-sufficient life I overlooked these things. I'm leaning towards parting with these things and starting new. But ---- if the idea of it don't hurt like hell and give some regrets.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Several times in my life, I've had to move and start over. It's not easy. This last move to NC was the easiest. Good luck in whatever you decide.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Sometimes, you just have to grow where you are planted. You can still live the homesteading life in an apartment if need be


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

I always thought that leaving a perfectly good aeroplane (or not so good) in the middle of the night at 1500 ft. altitude was a poor decision on my part. One thing it did do was force me to focus on the task at hand....(not think about the hours leading up to the event), and get on with the task of controlling the enevitable impact with the ground. I knew it probably was going to hurt to some degree as I alwasys had to carry about 100 lbs. of extra baggage with me, but managing that impact was what was important. Just take about 4 seconds to make sure you got a canopy, then get set. 

Ground Rush; So there you are falling but you can't really tell how fast, in fact, you seem to be just floating on air. Then, when you get about 100 or so ft. to impact, you look down at the ground,(all you have is ambiant light) okay there it is and all of a sudden it rushes up to meet you and you always seem just a little shocked at how fast it comes. Thats the time when everything you done to prepare for impact comes into play. You will either land like a box of rocks or you will roll naturally with the flow and come up safe and intact. 

Good luck, go for it, you only live once, don't be skeered.....Geronimo!!!!


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

You can attend social functions but can't work a paid job for more than a couple hours. You can volunteer in the community but can't work a paid job for more than a couple hours.

Unfortunately, I know lots of other men in their 30s and 40s like this. The dating pool made up of such freakin slim pickins.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

There is alot of truth in the old saying "Bloom where you are planted." My place is not the homestead that I would LIKE but I can still accomplish enough to keep me plenty busy on it.  I stay here because I have a wonderful network of family, friends and neighbors. That is worth all the PERFECT homesteads in the world to me! Through your connections with the Freemasons and by doing community work etc. you just may meet others of like mind that can help you on your homesteading dreams LOCALLY. You'd be surprised at how many other lilke minded people may be in your area!!! Good luck and best wishes with your decision.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Raven12 said:


> You can attend social functions but can't work a paid job for more than a couple hours. You can volunteer in the community but can't work a paid job for more than a couple hours.
> 
> Unfortunately, I know lots of other men in their 30s and 40s like this. The dating pool made up of such freakin slim pickins.[/Q
> 
> Just wow........ Uncalled for and mean-spirited.


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

> You can attend social functions but can't work a paid job for more than a couple hours


I can't reliably attend sociable functions but I try. They can't fire me and if the ostracize me they're to shallow to be worth my time.



> You can volunteer in the community but can't work a paid job for more than a couple hours.


Again I can't be fired. I can't perform reliably in a job environment. Volunteering I may fail at to but atleast I'll be trying and doing something as opposed to nothing what so ever.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Not babying someone is uncalled for and mean-spirited? Maybe the problem is that someone has never said to him, "Go get a job." 

What is it with our world today? Man, I am glad my grandparents, who made it through the Great Depression, aren't around to see what our country has become.

Oh, and by the way...I have a disability but I have NEVER used that as a crutch. I have been working since my teens.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm looking for someone to baby me too, I'm sick of working. I've been supporting myself since I was 15. I think I deserve to be a burden to someone else now. I'm tired of working and being productive to sociality, I want the government to support me now, I hear you can get more money if you have a child. Does anyone have a child I can borrow for the interview? I'll give them back, I'm really not interested in taking care of it.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I want a sugar daddy! I want a sugar daddy! :bouncy: ooo ooo me me!


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

> Not babying someone is uncalled for and mean-spirited? Maybe the problem is that someone has never said to him, "Go get a job."
> 
> What is it with our world today? Man, I am glad my grandparents, who made it through the Great Depression, aren't around to see what our country has become.
> 
> Oh, and by the way...I have a disability but I have NEVER used that as a crutch. I have been working since my teens.



A few crass words isn't helpful.

You don't know me. The only thing you know is your own prejudice, disgusts, and fears.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Best wishes to ya Prism! Remember, you are not giving up the homesteading life, because that can be done just about anywhere...even on a New York city rooftop, as CityBound can tell you. 

Keep moving forward because as Helen Keller once said,

"When one door closes, another opens. But we often look so long and so regretfully upon the closed door that we don't see the one that has opened for us."

Meanwhile, keep reading and learning all you can about different forms of homesteading, and you will be better equipped to carry on the lifestyle regardless of where you live.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

The only thing I know is what you put online. I only go by what you say on here and other forums. 

When did the hard truth become crass? I guess about the same time that they started saying Happy Holidays instead of Merry Christmas.

Ask yourself why is it that I am farther along in the homesteading process than you are and I have disability too.


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

I responded to your reasonable part. The rest though is just unnecessary garbage and insult.

I don't know or care where you are in your homesteading. Your situation is not my situation.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I have heard that on one's death bed people more often regret what they didn't do......not what they did. I try to remember that when I have a tough decision to make. Good luck.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey Prism, I wish you good luck in finding your place. If you're the kind to make good friends you will find good friends in the new place too. The new place doesn't have to be "forever", you can just do it for awhile and see where you go from there. 

I know, above all, that people are the most important things, good friends, family, etc. At the end of life I think people think on the time they spent with loved ones, loving and being loved. And then, the adventures.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

"How bitter it must be to lie in bed, without the sleep one needed to think clearly, and wonder and curse oneself for chances missed and chances lost."

That quote can easily be construed as morose and defeatist. I like to view it as a challenge. Within my tiny world, my limited resources notwithstanding, I find that industry and perseverance generally overcome indecisiveness. "What if..." is a part of life. CS's Helen Keller quote says the rest and says it better.


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

Raven12 said:


> I want a sugar daddy! I want a sugar daddy! :bouncy: ooo ooo me me!


It seems a great majority of the single ladies out there agree with you !


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

plowhand said:


> It seems a great majority of the single ladies out there agree with you !


I'm on a break. I need someone to support my gardening habit.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

plowhand said:


> It seems a great majority of the single ladies out there agree with you !


I don't agree with her, but a man toy would be nice!(and not one that required batteries:heh


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Terri in WV said:


> I don't agree with her, but a man toy would be nice!(and not one that required batteries:heh


Have you gone to the store today Terri? Not a battery left in site. Can't believe someone is gonna use those things to power flashlights during the storm.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Shouldn't homesteaders have solar toys? Seems a little hypocritical.


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

Raven12 said:


> I'm on a break. I need someone to support my gardening habit.


It can be an awfully expensive habit. I can understand I got a farming habit. Can't find a cure:shrug:guess I'll have to live with it!


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

What's important is that you make a decision. It is much less important what that decision is. Decisions move you forward - indecision freezes you in pace.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I've never wanted a sugar daddy. I want a personal handy man equipped with the right tool for what ever task that may arise.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

tambo said:


> I've never wanted a sugar daddy. I want a personal handy man equipped with the right tool for what ever task that may arise.


THIS could lead to some verrrrrrrrrry interrrrrresting commentary!


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Brother 

I wish you the best on your move. Lodges always need another set of hands to carry on the work.


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

Thank you Allen.

Looks like PA may fall through. Seems the fellow is of the thinking we Freemasons are satanists. Amazing how difficult it is to dissprove lies.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

We are a pretty evil bunch aren't we. People will believe any thing.


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

Originally I was hurt and angry and just bit my tongue. After calming down I would like to address a few things.



> Maybe the problem is that someone has never said to him, "Go get a job."


I have been told this before. I've said it to myself. Spent a long time kicking myself and fearing responses and judgements just like yours.



> I have a disability but I have NEVER used that as a crutch. I have been working since my teens.


It isn't a crutch. It is a personal decision on how I choose to live my life with my complications. I tried the traditional way, got sick of it. Life is a game, I don't have to play it by your rules no more than you must mine.



> I'm looking for someone to baby me too, ........ I think I deserve to be a burden to someone else now. ....... I want the government to support me now,


I like to labor, I like to work. But I cannot maintain employment. It doesn't matter how hard I push myself, how great I am at my job. I have breakdowns and noone wants someone so unreliable in their employment. Even if I can't hold a job I still believe I can do good in this world. Maybe if you weren't so preoccupied insulting you could give some advice of how I could fulfill that given my circumstance and conditions.



> I'm tired of working and being productive to sociality,


I never said anything remotely close to that. You just assume that because I am on government assistance and not 'standard' I must be a leech on society. That isn't the case. I'm not changing my mind no matter how much poo you fling and you really can't do much else. Again if you have advice other than 'get a job' I am open to hear it.




> I want a sugar daddy! I want a sugar daddy! ooo ooo me me!


This isn't what I am after. I am trying to find an environment where what I am capable is helpfull and symbiotic with others.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2012)

Anyone who believes that life is a game is destined to lose. Only when you realize that life is for real, and you're wasting time, can you begin to see clearly. Life is for living, not pretending. Games are for pretending


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Prismseed said:


> Originally I was hurt and angry and just bit my tongue. After calming down I would like to address a few things.
> 
> 
> I have been told this before. I've said it to myself. Spent a long time kicking myself and fearing responses and judgements just like yours.
> ...


You are looking for a dream life style. It's time to face reality because it isn't going to happen!

You aren't special! You're just like the rest of us only thing is that you don't wish to grow up and be an adult! The environment you seek isn't going to happen. It only exists in your fantasies.

Get on with it!


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

I am not going to be the most popular one after this post, but for me, grown up in another culture perhaps, it is very difficult to understand the "American Dream", and "We can all do it" and "make your dream happen". 
Sure I have my dreams and I hope one day to be able to live on a small but selfsufficient place. But I do know very well my limitations: being single and being a mom of 2 relatively small girls is not making my dream happen very likely very soon. I do try to make it happen by trying to save as much money as I can for some land in France (which is way cheaper then then netherlands) and learning as much skills as i can like canning, dehydrating, gardening and all other things I am interested in. Perhaps one day it will happen. 
I do think the calvanistic background of the Dutch is also part of it, we are raised with the assumption that we should NOT stick our heads above the corn field (bad translation of an expression). I do think the people younger then me think differently though. 
chasing a dream your whole life is not really realistic in my world, living your dream now, with what you have is more my cup of tea.


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

> Anyone who believes that life is a game is destined to lose. Only when you realize that life is for real, and you're wasting time, can you begin to see clearly. Life is for living, not pretending. Games are for pretending


Perhaps game was the wrong term to use. I've decided what living is to me, I am going to live it.




> it isn't going to happen!


There is only one that knows for certain, and you ain't him Bubba.


----------



## GammyAnnie (Jun 2, 2011)

Ardie/WI said:


> You are looking for a dream life style. It's time to face reality because it isn't going to happen!
> 
> You aren't special! You're just like the rest of us only thing is that you don't wish to grow up and be an adult! The environment you seek isn't going to happen. It only exists in your fantasies.
> 
> Get on with it!


And you my dear are RUDE! 

Have you any idea what it is like to have depression/panic/anxiety so bad you hide in your closest from your OWN grown children...NO..then get a bit of an education before you speak. My goodness, I just can't get over how shocked I am by your rudeness Ardie/WI.

Annie


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Prismseed said:


> Originally I was hurt and angry and just bit my tongue. After calming down I would like to address a few things.
> 
> 
> I have been told this before. I've said it to myself. Spent a long time kicking myself and fearing responses and judgements just like yours.
> ...


Prism I just want to say I am really proud of you--you have come far in understanding yourself. And it is compassionate for you to know what your "limitations" (sic) are and to think of other people. 

Not done with my thought I gotta go, but more later.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

This is a good movie, might wanna check it out sometime. It reminds of someone I know, dont know if it even relates here but Ben stiller is funny.

[youtube]dppqb8OnsjI[/youtube]


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2012)

Prismseed said:


> There is only one that knows for certain, and you ain't him Bubba.


I believe that Ardie/WI is a woman, pushing 70, in a wheelchair. She probably knows a whole lot more about "disability" that you'll know for decades to come.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

There's my buddy the other root wrestler. Missed you Zong. How's them sweet potatoes?


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2012)

I thought since this thread wasnt about male/female interactions, and nobody posted anything about my personal field of expertise(gardening/orcharding/and making beer and wine) I could answer some in this one. I do have a friend with a debilitating social anxiety disorder. 
Fried sweet potato pies are killer. Now I'm trying to figure out how to grow chocolate.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

zong said:


> I believe that Ardie/WI is a woman, pushing 70, in a wheelchair. She probably knows a whole lot more about "disability" that you'll know for decades to come.


You got that right! Thank you! And, I never once felt sorry for myself. Nor, did I make excuses. I fought like an SOB for every step I took and I fell down a lot. I also pull myself up, dusted myself off and tried again!


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Cheers to you, Ardie.


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

GammyAnnie said:


> And you my dear are RUDE!
> 
> Have you any idea what it is like to have depression/panic/anxiety so bad you hide in your closest from your OWN grown children...NO..then get a bit of an education before you speak. My goodness, I just can't get over how shocked I am by your rudeness Ardie/WI.
> 
> Annie


Margie, get over yourself. :teehee:


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

hey Prism

I just want to encourage you to think your own thoughts. You've done really well defining your limitations and now you need to define your strengths. Volunteering is a great place to start, you can try differnt things, and get references and network along the way. 

I'm getting some flack too from relatives--I've been doing a few odd jobs and will be volunteering(outdoor school/regular school). They all say that "so when are you going to get a real job and be something respectable" (my work was housecleaning for many years--which I enjoy btw, even though it's "not" a career, and in fact I do get a whacked pleasure from telling people I'm a toilet cleaner ha). This is MY LIFE. I have been so knocked sideways. I have this strong sense that I need to stay quick on my feet--not tied down to a regular job--for my kids' sake. I have no guilt in honoring that--I am in a spot right now where my cash needs are low and I can do odd jobs and volunteer to get experience and refs. The important thing to me is to be available to help my family and friends right now, instead of "build a career so I can sock something into a retirement account". 

There is a place for you! get out and volunteer--you will learn a whole new outlook on things, and it WILL help you think about what you want to do with yourself...because, exactly, it is not tied to money and traditional "social responsibility". As people see what you can do when you're in a good place, most likely someone will turn up that will be willing to work with you.

That whole thing of putting good karma out into the world really does "work"--albeit not in the way you might expect (better!)

I hope this is encouraging--but again I say, from your posts you sound like a pretty nice person when you're not in a breakdown. Of course I have no idea what you're like in a breakdown--but it's good that you retreat instead of lash out at people. That shows maturity.

Find other people who live outside the box. Come west if you have to haha--I'm having a hard time imagining you in Maryland, I gotta admit. 

Again I wish you luck, don't feel beholden to the guilt--it is never productive. Find positive things to put your heart into. 

K I'll shut up now.


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

I'm getting some flack too from relatives--I've been doing a few odd jobs and will be volunteering(outdoor school/regular school). They all say that "so when are you going to get a real job and be something respectable" (my work was housecleaning for many years--which I enjoy btw, even though it's "not" a career, and in fact I do get a whacked pleasure from telling people I'm a toilet cleaner ha). This is MY LIFE. I have been so knocked sideways. I have this strong sense that I need to stay quick on my feet--not tied down to a regular job--for my kids' sake. I have no guilt in honoring that--I am in a spot right now where my cash needs are low and I can do odd jobs and volunteer to get experience and refs. The important thing to me is to be available to help my family and friends right now, instead of "build a career so I can sock something into a retirement account.


There isn't any honest work that any should be ashamed of or too good to do!


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Raven12 said:


> I want a sugar daddy! I want a sugar daddy! :bouncy: ooo ooo me me!


I have about 75 pounds of sugar.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Sourdough said:


> I have about 75 pounds of sugar.


wah? no candy bar? pfft:heh:


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Sourdough said:


> I have about 75 pounds of sugar.


Put down the sugar, Pops, and back away from the little girls! :nono:


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Laura said:


> Put down the sugar, Pops, and back away from the little girls! :nono:


"Yes, Dear" :kiss:


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Laura said:


> Put down the sugar, Pops, and back away from the little girls! :nono:





Sourdough said:


> "Yes, Dear"


Ralph- I-I mean ROFL. You two crack me up.


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks Wyld thang and others for the encouragement. Thanks to the negative responses as well. I need practice taking them with a grain of salt.



> I'm having a hard time imagining you in Maryland, I gotta admit.


Oh? Why is that?

I've always thought of Maryland as just far enough north for a yankee education and just south enough to still have gentlemen.


----------



## GammyAnnie (Jun 2, 2011)

Smalltowngirl said:


> Margie, get over yourself. :teehee:


Hey Kathy, Snowdancer, KY Guest, how many times have you changed your user name on HT at this point. Nice shed by the way, good luck with the new land!

Peace,
Annie


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

GammyAnnie said:


> Hey Kathy, Snowdancer, KY Guest, how many times have you changed your user name on HT at this point. Nice shed by the way, good luck with the new land!
> 
> Peace,
> Annie


Hey Emmy D, hope you're doing good in real life, I never knew you were 70 & had 10 kids, wonder what your boyfriend thinks of that. :croc:


----------



## GammyAnnie (Jun 2, 2011)

Smalltowngirl said:


> Hey Emmy D, hope you're doing good in real life, I never knew you were 70 & had 10 kids, wonder what your boyfriend thinks of that. :croc:


You crack me up!

Annie


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

GammyAnnie said:


> You crack me up!
> 
> Annie



Glad I could make you smile on this gray morning. :happy2:


----------



## GammyAnnie (Jun 2, 2011)

Smalltowngirl said:


> Glad I could make you smile on this gray morning. :happy2:


I am always smiling, it is never grey in my world!

Annie


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

GammyAnnie said:


> I am always smiling, it is never grey in my world!
> 
> Annie


Denial isn't just a river. :heh: Hope the storm doesn't hit your area, I heard the winds are pretty high in IL.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Smalltowngirl said:


> Margie, get over yourself. :teehee:


OMG! OMG! I'm about to :hysterical::hysterical: Shhhh...that'a a secret!:teehee:


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

:duel:GIRL FIGHT and I am not invited :sob:


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

Groene Pionier said:


> :duel:GIRL FIGHT and I am not invited :sob:


Hey you're invited, can you bring the jello??


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

Smalltowngirl said:


> Hey you're invited, can you bring the jello??


hehehe we don't have jello over here, guess I will be the party pooper. We do have poo here, don't have to go to Fowlers first...


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

Groene Pionier said:


> hehehe we don't have jello over here, guess I will be the party pooper. We do have poo here, don't have to go to Fowlers first...


Hey, poo wrestling may become a new sport for the rural types. :nanner:


----------



## GammyAnnie (Jun 2, 2011)

Smalltowngirl said:


> Denial isn't just a river. :heh: Hope the storm doesn't hit your area, I heard the winds are pretty high in IL.


No denial here, I am happy, very happy, same person I have always been. You seem to change moods and friends as often as you change your user names however.


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

GammyAnnie said:


> No denial here, I am happy, very happy, same person I have always been. You seem to change moods and friends as often as you change your user names however.


I see you're still your 'sunny & upbeat' self. If you didn't change, then why the age change & claim of 10 kids & your previous names all had different persona's? Guess it works for you but then it did for Sticky too :gaptooth:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

:catfight:


:nanner::nanner::nanner:


Poo fight!!!


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

Fowler said:


> :catfight:
> 
> 
> :nanner::nanner::nanner:
> ...


I heard it makes a persons hair grow in thick and luxurious just like it makes a garden thrive. :happy2:


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Groene Pionier said:


> :duel:GIRL FIGHT and I am not invited :sob:


I think, around here, you can just jump in whenever you want to - no invitation needed!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Smalltowngirl said:


> I heard it makes a persons hair grow in thick and luxurious just like it makes a garden thrive. :happy2:


That would explain my long thick hair...LOL


----------



## GammyAnnie (Jun 2, 2011)

Smalltowngirl said:


> I see you're still your 'sunny & upbeat' self. If you didn't change, then why the age change & claim of 10 kids & your previous names all had different persona's? Guess it works for you but then it did for Sticky too :gaptooth:


I knew you would finally get around to comparing me to Cindy Adams. Are you going to out some more socks, want me to PM you who they are and who their "real" owner is...no, you don't want to do that...hmmm is that because those people are your friends?

Keep having fun on your wacky little private board! Ardie can keep talking smack about AngieM2, about how pathetic and sad she is and you can all get good giggles from that while you make nice with her here.

Hey why don't you invite some of your friends from here...here is the link, in case you need it!

http://liberteanow.com/forum/index.php


Awesome!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Timeout!!!!! ....That's hitting below the belt, lets keep others out of this


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

Fowler said:


> That would explain my long thick hair...LOL


I found years ago that goat poo just rolls right off, must try getting my hands on something more 'sticky'. :happy2:
I want that long, luxurious hair too!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I would go with horse dun, it holds up during a throw and sticks to the intended object. LOL


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

Fowler said:


> I would go with horse dun, it holds up during a throw and sticks to the intended object. LOL


Never had horses, I'll have to see if I can find a bucket of horse 'apples'.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2012)

"You must have been abused horribly as a child" she said, as she handed me my Christmas bag of junkulation.
"Yes, I was only 10 when I found out how much fun it was, and I did it about 40 times a day for the next few years" I wondered how she could tell. Maybe my one popeye arm?? 
"What are you talking about?" She asked sharply.
"Uhhhh...." Confused, I think TMI, I started twitching my one good eye real fast maybe that'll bring some sympathy, but that got the popeye arm activated....
"Oh, my God!!" She exclaimed. But still, she couldn't look away....


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

zong said:


> "You must have been abused horribly as a child" she said, as she handed me my Christmas bag of junkulation.
> "Yes, I was only 10 when I found out how much fun it was, and I did it about 40 times a day for the next few years" I wondered how she could tell. Maybe my one popeye arm??
> "What are you talking about?" She asked sharply.
> "Uhhhh...." Confused, I think TMI, I started twitching my one good eye real fast maybe that'll bring some sympathy, but that got the popeye arm activated....
> "Oh, my God!!" She exclaimed. But still, she couldn't look away....


I have no idea if this is about what I think it's about but I'm going to watch for further posts to see if it becomes clearer. :happy2:


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Sourdough said:


> I have about 75 pounds of sugar.


Great offer. Very tempting. But I am looking for someone to carry my power, heating, food, gas, phone, internet, and other cost of living expenses while I volunteer a couple hours a week.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Maybe I am missing something here. I thought homesteading was based on the principle of self-sufficiency? To pull from another thread, one of the biggest eye openers I have had being on these so-called homesteading sites is that the majority of people don't homestead. Most are looking for someone to give them a life.


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

Raven, I think some are full time homesteaders, others either had it and had to leave it behind due to life situations and some haven't achieved the dream yet. Some are also blooming where they are planted and doing urban homesteading having gardens & small livestock/poultry while living in the city.
Of course, as with everything, there's wannabe's who have no idea that their dreams require a whole heck of a lot of work but from what I gather, those folks are the minority.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Blooming where you are planted is the biggest load of crap.


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

Raven12 said:


> Blooming where you are planted is the biggest load of crap.


For you maybe but if you have a serious medical condition; should you move to the boonies where you can't get care or try to make the best of your situation and raise your food as best as you can?


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Ya'll lack motivation.

Hang around Zong & Mav and you will get some clarity.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Yep....Yep.....Girls are stinkers in this thread too.....:lookout:


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

Raven12 said:


> Ya'll lack motivation.
> 
> Hang around Zong & Mav and you will get some clarity.


Aren't you a little ray of sunshine. :happy2:


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2012)

Raven12 said:


> Great offer. Very tempting. But I am looking for someone to carry my power, heating, food, gas, phone, internet, and other cost of living expenses while I volunteer a couple hours a week.


I'll carry your food. Carry it off while you ain't looking. And your phone too, especially if its one of those untraceable kind I can sell on Ebay. gas, only 5 gallons at a time. Don't want to strain myself. Also, don't want to strange myself either. Just kidding!! I do so want to strange myself. I even got something you can volunteer on, pulling a plow in a bikini. Whatcha say?? Wanna be my dependent so's I can get an extra $6 a week?
What kind of power you got?? If you can see through steel walls, great. If you can see through BS, I got no further use for you, after I carry off your food and phone.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

L.A. said:


> Yep....Yep.....Girls are stinkers in this thread too.....:lookout:


Cowgirl Up is what it's called. If you have one ounce of a backbone on here, then it is a bad thing. I'm not a doormat. I never was and I will never be. Funny thing is...that is always the number #1 attraction that men state they have about me.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Smalltowngirl said:


> For you maybe but if you have a serious medical condition; should you move to the boonies where you can't get care or try to make the best of your situation and raise your food as best as you can?


I won't even go in to what size county I am from and how rural it is. Most people from there would laugh at that big city statement.


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

Raven12 said:


> I won't even go in to what size county I am from and how rural it is. Most people from there would laugh at that big city statement.


Ummm, I don't live in a big city but that's ok, remember what they say about assuming! Sorry to burst your bubble and the land I just purchased is in a community with a sum total of 59, yes, that's the right number 59 residents.:happy2:

If you're able to live free of the trappings of life such as the ability to have electricity for dialysis or the need to be near a cancer center, then count yourself lucky. You're a better man than most. :bow:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

one of the most impressive homesteaders i have seen is viggy and what she does on her very small lot in town.she really does bloom in place .she is producing more than some do with acres and acres and equipment.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2012)

She had a really sexy lisp, and a bite hole in her tongue, but, then again, she had the worst case of zombie toof ever recorded. And, apparently, a plethora of comma's and apostrophes. As she once lisped to me "An apothtrophe is jutht a comma that thaw how to get tho high!"
"Hmm, I'm stealing that lisp" I was thinking.
"Got change for a million dollar bill?" she asked me. 
"Nope"
"Oh well, I guess you loothe out"
I finally came up with $473 thousand.
"Keep the change Thweetie" She said to me.
Who would have thought that Deputy Dawg's picture was on a million dollar bill. 
Somehow, I get the feeling things aren't adding up.
I mean "Thomehow"


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

People are crazy....LOL But beer is good.


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

Fowler said:


> People are crazy....LOL But beer is good.



[YOUTUBE]jv3ujzEC6jg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2012)

Beer is good, but homemade, 5.6% beer is killer. I got so high that I managed to take advantage of myself, and the next morning I thought "I enjoyed that immensely"


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

zong said:


> Beer is good, but homemade, 5.6% beer is killer. I got so high that I managed to take advantage of myself, and the next morning I thought "I enjoyed that immensely"


Next time skype me...LOL


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I want to volunteer to taste test the beer. Are there any wwoofing opportunities at beer farms?


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2012)

If you drink too much too fast, you might wwooff up a little bit. You know what they say though, 'it taste better the second time"


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Raven12 said:


> Blooming where you are planted is the biggest load of crap.


Disagree. Lots of urban homesteady stuff going on out here in the PNW. Gardens, chickens, COMMUNITY. Very cool.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

wyld thang said:


> Disagree. Lots of urban homesteady stuff going on out here in the PNW. Gardens, chickens, COMMUNITY. Very cool.


But how many have mental disorders, and do nothing, but dream.

At least that's what I'm getting out of this conversation, could be wrong. :shrug:


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Fowler said:


> But how many have mental disorders, and do nothing, but dream.
> 
> At least that's what I'm getting out of this conversation, could be wrong. :shrug:


I'm not gonna get into naming names hah--we all have our own private brand of crazy. Just bloom where you're planted haha!


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

I think it depends on the severity of the mental disorder. For some, it's a crutch to do nothing but whine about how unfair life is , while for others, they truly cannot work or maintain any sort of normal/regular life.
I had a cousin who worked in a MI state asylum 40+ years ago( Eloise (psychiatric hospital) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) before the trend to care for the mentally ill in group homes happened. She told stories of people who saw invisible people and held regular conversations with them but couldn't hold a lucid conversation with someone in the room. People like that could never hold a job, even for a few hours a day.
Again, I don't know who is a dreamer and who due to life circumstances & the challenges of mental illness really can't work.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Raven12 said:


> To pull from another thread, one of the biggest eye openers I have had being on these so-called homesteading sites is that the majority of people don't homestead. Most are looking for someone to give them a life.


Ouchie.......Looks like someone is not drinking her kool'aid daily. Please refrain from blurting out the truth.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

So...just how hard are Alaskan men? Curious minds want to know...or at least I do...LOL


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Sourdough said:


> Ouchie.......Looks like someone is not drinking her kool'aid daily. Please refrain from blurting out the truth.


it's not really the actual *truth*--it's raven12's perception of the truth, ie her opinion (you're slipping)

It sucks when people say "you're not homesteady enough(for my taste)"--it's just plain non-productive. But that's just my opinion. YMMV.

It is also my anecdotal observation that people who say such things really don't live up to their homesteady enough definition IRL. Same ol same ol, change the sin, still be judgin. IMO.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

wyld thang said:


> Disagree. Lots of urban homesteady stuff going on out here in the PNW. Gardens, chickens, COMMUNITY. Very cool.


Yuppies following a fad.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

wyld thang said:


> --we all have our own private brand of crazy.


Yes, but I have "Copyrights" on My personal Insanity, Thank You.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Fowler said:


> So...just how hard are Alaskan men? Curious minds want to know...or at least I do...LOL


You have been hanging around Tambo too much. He he.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Raven12 said:


> Blooming where you are planted is the biggest load of crap.



Raven12 Do you really believe this? It's a pretty negative statement.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Prim do what you need to do for yourself. If this kinda work is what you need to do do it. You are the only person that's going to look back on your life so make it something you will be proud to look back on.

I pray for you to have the strength to make the best decision for you and the courage to do it.

Don't listen to the nay sayers and Good luck with what ever you do.


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

elkhound said:


> one of the most impressive homesteaders i have seen is viggy and what she does on her very small lot in town.she really does bloom in place .she is producing more than some do with acres and acres and equipment.


I was always taught a little well worked and tended, was better than alot half done and slubbered over. That can apply to crops,gardens,houses and land, even to relationships sometimes.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

tambo said:


> Raven12 Do you really believe this? It's a pretty negative statement.


Yes, because the people who say it never take the chance. You see people talking about this or that but never do. It happens ALL the time on this site. There is always an excuse.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

That is a broad statement based on a few people though.


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm terribly sorry you're so confused Raven12. At this point I have lost interest in trying to correct your distorted view.

Though it seems you enjoy speaking poor of others. So I guess it is still of some childish value to you.

Here I was hoping the opposition had some depth greater than a bird bath.

Maybe I should give up on looking for a farm to contribute to and just get government paid housing......


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Raven12 said:


> Yes, *because the people who say it never take the chance*. You see people talking about this or that but never do. It happens ALL the time on this site. There is always an excuse.


People that say this do believe it or they wouldn't be saying it. You are the one that don't believe it. Are you blooming where you are? The people on this site are proof enough for me. I see all kinds of people on here blooming where they are. Action speak louder than words to me.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

And when did the PNW get the only handle on homesteading?


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't bloom. I live.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Raven12 said:


> I don't bloom. I live.


Oh ok.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

It's very difficult to do all the RL homesteady stuff when you must be online maintaining your cyberfacade of RL. Gosh, a person might miss some nasty DRAMA if they went out in the wild world.

Up at 5 am for coffee on the porch in the dark. Elk cows are weaning their calves. The calves have the cutest bleats!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2012)

Time has come today
Young hearts can go their way
Can't put it off another day
I don't care what others say
They say we don't listen anyway
Time has come today

The rules have changed today 
I have no place to stay 
I'm thinking about the subway 
My love has flown away 
My tears have come and gone 
Oh my Lord, I have to roam 
I have no home 
I have no home 

Now the time has come 
There's no place to run
I might get burned up by the sun 
But I had my fun 
I've been loved and put aside
I've been crushed by the tumbling tide
And my soul has been psychedelicized


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Fowler said:


> So...just how hard are Alaskan men? Curious minds want to know...or at least I do...LOL


It depends on where you're lookin'!


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

Laura said:


> It's very difficult to do all the RL homesteady stuff when you must be online maintaining your cyberfacade of RL. Gosh, a person might miss some nasty DRAMA if they went out in the wild world.
> 
> Up at 5 am for coffee on the porch in the dark. Elk cows are weaning their calves. The calves have the cutest bleats!


Do you ever get the chance to photograph them? I've only seen elk a few times while visiting Jackson Hole, WY.
I've never seen an elk calf in the wild. 
Sounds like a beautiful place to spend your life.

I went out to my new property last weekend; I have whitetail deer! I know they can be destructive to gardens and my future orchard but they sure were beautiful.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Fowler said:


> So...just how hard are Alaskan men? Curious minds want to know...or at least I do...LOL


Locust hard if there are no women around!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Raven12 said:


> And when did the PNW get the only handle on homesteading?


is that really what I said???

:umno:


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Raven12 said:


> Yuppies following a fad.


um, yeah, more "truth", ok, whatever. I'm laughing cuz, like, I'm actually on the ground here. 

I'm reminded of a conversation I had here (in HQ) where I was explaining how Oregon has a curbside recycling program(in...the horrors, the burbs and city) that included yard debri that makes huge gorgeous piles of compost that provide heating for the garbage company/recycling center--which the public can buy and the money goes toward conservation yaya. I was told it couldn't possibly any way in hell work because the recycling/composting effort was voted in and facilitated by local government(evil incarnate that has its head up it's butt concerning homesteady stuff). 

And yet, there are the lovely ginormous piles of compost, cooking away. in situ Or-e-gone. what is truth? whatevs! 

have a nice day!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

wyld thang said:


> Disagree. Lots of urban homesteady stuff going on out here in the PNW. Gardens, chickens, COMMUNITY. Very cool.


Great! 

Everybody has to start somewhere: very few of us were born into the homesteading life!!!!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

wyld thang said:


> um, yeah, more "truth", ok, whatever. I'm laughing cuz, like, I'm actually on the ground here.
> 
> I'm reminded of a conversation I had here (in HQ) where I was explaining how Oregon has a curbside recycling program(in...the horrors, the burbs and city) that included yard debri that makes huge gorgeous piles of compost that provide heating for the garbage company/recycling center--which the public can buy and the money goes toward conservation yaya. I was told it couldn't possibly any way in hell work because the recycling/composting effort was voted in and facilitated by local government(evil incarnate that has its head up it's butt concerning homesteady stuff).
> 
> ...


Buy compost? I have my own pile started in the back. Heck, even CB has his own compost pile going in the city.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

tambo said:


> Raven12 Do you really believe this? It's a pretty negative statement.


Awwwww.....my little flower is just stretching out her pedals, let her blossom bloom, Besides I never take anyone here seriously, Maybe Raven is CB?.....LOL!!!!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

tambo said:


>


Yep even death can be slow.....Just sayin?....LOL


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

wyld thang said:


> um, yeah, more "truth", ok, whatever. I'm laughing cuz, like, I'm actually on the ground here.
> 
> I'm reminded of a conversation I had here (in HQ) where I was explaining how Oregon has a curbside recycling program(in...the horrors, the burbs and city) that included yard debri that makes huge gorgeous piles of compost that provide heating for the garbage company/recycling center--which the public can buy and the money goes toward conservation yaya. I was told it couldn't possibly any way in hell work because the recycling/composting effort was voted in and facilitated by local government(evil incarnate that has its head up it's butt concerning homesteady stuff).
> 
> ...


Why did I envison you in a supergurl cape with a big "C" on it....LOL


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

tambo said:


>



I kinda think of my progress to healing is like a spiral...it may seem like I am going backwards but I am still going "up"......


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

When I was in first grade, I learned a rule that has served me well my whole life:

Keep your eyes on your own paper, and do the very best you can.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I agree Raeven, and then you have the glue sniffers and they always wonder whats wrong with them...LOL


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Fowler said:


> Awwwww.....my little flower is just stretching out her pedals, let her blossom bloom, Besides I never take anyone here seriously, Maybe Raven is CB?.....LOL!!!!


:heh: I need a devil smiley.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2012)

As usual, they both ended up liking each other more than either one liked me. 7th time this year. You'd think I'd learn.....


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Raven12 said:


> Blooming where you are planted is the biggest load of crap.



ok negative nellie....lol..ya made me go to youtube...lol


heres some gurl power blooming in her town.

she is doing it for real.....be it fad,yuppy or any other thing you might wanna call it.her actions shows by her production results.

[youtube]8yYO4L2vegE[/youtube]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

more gurl power....youngins too.it all starts with a dream.


[youtube]5K2ZPtqzDdg&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

poor african male with a 5 acre farm.i dare anyone to watch and listen and see the pride he has in his works.he could be my friend and neighbor anyday.

[youtube]ucdsju8FYKw[/youtube]


[youtube]mMapNsmGuAo&feature=relmfu[/youtube]


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Are they selling compost too?

Dang, once I get off this glue high I need to get that scam a started. Put a sign out front...Compost $5 a lb.

No offense Elk, but growing stuff in a city is not a challenge at all. It is pretty easy. Been there, done that. The wide open country...much different.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Raven12 said:


> Are they selling compost too?
> 
> Dang, once I get off this glue high I need to get that scam a started. Put a sign out front...Compost $5 a lb.


see your dreaming now....donald trump by way of compost.....roflmao


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I want to see those sexy fingers holding a glue bottle. That would be hot.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

roadless said:


> I kinda think of my progress to healing is like a spiral...it may seem like I am going backwards but I am still going "up"......


Me too roadless me too. My memory is my own worst enemy right now. I try to stay in the present but it wants to keep sucking me back to the past.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Raven12 said:


> I want to see those sexy fingers holding a glue bottle. That would be hot.


no sniffin the glue....i would want you to remember and relish the experience....lol


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Kids in my class when I was a kid ate the paste.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Raven12 said:


> No offense Elk, but growing stuff in a city is not a challenge at all. It is pretty easy. Been there, done that. The wide open country...much different.



i am going to bonk you.....:viking::frypan::hammer::teehee:


its a start and maybe they dont wanna live in the wilds like us.i mean i do get tired of looking for rattlers under veggies and shewing bears off the porch....lol....its not easy if they never gardened before in town.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

tambo said:


> Me too roadless me too. My memory is my own worst enemy right now. I try to stay in the present but it wants to keep sucking me back to the past.


At times I have to actively "pull " myself back to the present...literally force myself to took around where I am and use all my senses to be where I am....living in my head is simply not useful or healthy most of the time....you are not alone!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

But still the question remains do these people/women in the youtube vids have mental disorders? That would be the question. Is easy to say you can grow poop in a city, but if you have some sort of depression and your eyes are bigger then your stomach......just sayin?

~I brought my own shank btw~...LOL


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Fowler said:


> Why did I envison you in a supergurl cape with a big "C" on it....LOL


I don't get it. Can you expain this to me?


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

elkhound said:


> i am going to bonk you.....:viking::frypan::hammer::teehee:
> 
> *Is that a threat or a promise? Either way...:happy2:*
> 
> its a start and maybe they dont wanna live in the wilds like us.i mean i do get tired of looking for rattlers under veggies and shewing bears off the porch....lol....its not easy if they never gardened before in town.



*Give me the country any day. Snakes & bears & all of it. I won't go back. Ever.

The other morning I was up around 5am looking up at the most gorgeous sky. I could never get that in a city. *


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Laura said:


> I don't get it. Can you expain this to me?


Compost gurl, she was talking about compost. it's not my fault your mind is in the gutter


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Fowler said:


> But still the question remains do these people/women in the youtube vids have mental disorders? That would be the question. Is easy to say you can grow poop in a city, but if you have some sort of depression and your eyes are bigger then your stomach......just sayin?
> 
> ~I brought my own shank btw~...LOL


oh so yall was talking mental disorders in code talk....i thought we was talking about people blooming in spot.

i thought the phrase blooming in place was about doing the best with what you have chosen to buy or the place you live.i mean farmers from the midwest would cry sticking a plow in the steep rock filled soil here.but its all i got so i have to make it bloom as best i can.

the first vid the gurl lives in oakland....second vid they live in suburaban north carolina....i think...and the third is a remote african village.i couldnt tell ya if they got mental troubles.....i was just saying they was a blooming and being productive with life cards delt....and thats not to say that all of us cant change and want more out of life...for sure.

shank me..i need a tickle today.....:happy2::bow:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Raven12 said:


> *Give me the country any day. Snakes & bears & all of it. I won't go back. Ever.
> 
> The other morning I was up around 5am looking up at the most gorgeous sky. I could never get that in a city. *



me too....lol


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm country no matter where I am. No matter what I have, had or going to get..

It's my nature....BORN,,,not made....:cowboy:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

elkhound said:


> shank me..i need a tickle today.....:happy2::bow:


I tickle you real good esay.....LOL!!!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Fowler said:


> I tickle you real good esay.....LOL!!!



hey you gotta use a shorter shank as my belly gets smaller...i stop playing when ya hit a vital....roflmao.

p.s. i aint scared of ya little posse pals.....lol


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Raven12 said:


> Buy compost? I have my own pile started in the back. Heck, even CB has his own compost pile going in the city.


sigh.

apparently I forgot to mention that personal composting and worms etc are encouraged. compost sales in part fund educational literature and classes to help folks get started and do it. 

and...omg, RAIN BARRELS...should I get started on that

but, like I said whatev--you're not in this to actually learn anything, I'm just spouting some facts for other folks who might like to know that urban/suburban (sic) *homesteading* (sic) is actually something that's worked it's way into a local cluture and political/governmental stuff. ie the people, collectively, thought it was valuable and took the steps and effort to enact. and it's working.

I still think those giant steaming compost piles are a thing of beauty and it's pretty cool they heat some really big buildings/warehouses. 

I could go on to edible landscaping and green roofs, water conservation and reducing waste and power footprint. oh yeah and the Urban Growth Boundary (but that would tick off a lot of folks here property rights wise so I won't--but hey it's mananged to preserve a lot of farm and forest lands)

glad to know it's so "easy" to garden in the city too. the only thing that's different is you don't have deer to devour things. a crappy tomato year is still a crappy tomato year.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Bona Fides.....you don't need any such critter to be a homesteader. You do the best you can with what you have. I 'live' life and the dream here in my apartment. I'm so glad this is not an exclusive club where you need to 'prove' anything. I'm way past the stage of roughing it on fifty acres, etc. But I could if needed...any of us could. I would rather cheer on the folks such as the folks in Elk's videos who follow their dreams in the ways that they can. They might not have the 'bona fides' of 'real' homesteaders ( whatever that means) but look at them go!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Raven12 said:


> *Give me the country any day. Snakes & bears & all of it. I won't go back. Ever.
> 
> The other morning I was up around 5am looking up at the most gorgeous sky. I could never get that in a city. *


I say and said that too, but sometimes life throws you into a different place. 

I could mention watching the sunset over the Olympics sitting outside Ivar's Acres of Clams scarfing clams and throwing french fries to seagulls on the waterfront in downtown Seattle--but it would be pointless because you said "never".

(eta I mentioned this^^^^ for elkhound and laura and nwrancher and lori and one more person with goats I think that lives sw wa but I can't remember your name sorry but I'm thinking of ya ha)


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

wyld thang said:


> I say and said that too, but sometimes life throws you into a different place.
> 
> I could mention watching the sunset over the Olympics sitting outside Ivar's Acres of Clams scarfing clams and throwing french fries to seagulls on the waterfront in downtown Seattle--but it would be pointless because you said "never".
> 
> (eta I mentioned this^^^^ for elkhound and laura and nwrancher and lori and one more person with goats I think that lives sw wa but I can't remember your name sorry but I'm thinking of ya ha)



rub it in will ya.....i use to love digging them butterclams.i was out at a place called oysterville....i think thats the name..well amyway the little sign thingy said all the oysters died off and thanks to virginia they shipped them oysters to re establish the oyster population there...ha


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i dont care if people do it for a fad or not if it gets certain changes going on in peoples lives thats a good things.some will be permanent changes others will be temp changes.to me your a homesteader if you produce goods be it in city,sub burban,farm/ranch country or the wilderness.i wanna give people atta gurls and boys because they put the effort into doing it.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

thanks for posting the vids elk!

one thing that is cool about urban homesteading/community gardens etc is that you interact with a lot more people, working together to make something. Of course there's the passive aggressive control freaks that pop up in any place, but the main cool point is that the goodness of "village" is coming back, people are making friends, working together, even eating together. 

another thing--I see a lot of vegetable gardens going in on (cough) public school grounds. very cool the kids are learning about gardening and eating healthy. but wait! that possibly could never any good come of it because it's 1) urban and 2) under the public school umbrella 3)might include yuppies or welfare kids. Automatic triple fail. 

seriously, what *is* the point of what we *do*?


----------

